# Lubricant for kidding kit



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have any lubricant for my kidding kit, thought I should get some but my local TSC here doesn't have any. So I checked out my grocery store and k-y is like $8 for a small tube, seems like a lot for a tiny amount, cuz when you need it you need it! 
Any suggestions? Is there another option? I probably should see if TSC can order me some. :thinking:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I get in a jam I grab the veggie oil. Don't know if it's good or not but better then trying to put my dry hands in there is the way I look at it


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> When I get in a jam I grab the veggie oil. Don't know if it's good or not but better then trying to put my dry hands in there is the way I look at it


:laugh:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got generic ob lube from TSC


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also use KY jelly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You stop laughing at me lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Try generic lube from WalMart or one of the big box stores. Water based is easier to dissolve and/or be expelled. That being said, you use whatever you need if it's an emergent situation. Try online, I'm addicted to Amazon.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just pictured myself going to Costco and asking for a 10 gallon pail of lube, might get a few looks :ROFL:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Regular old dawn dish soap. :underchair:


----------

